# Maggots???



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Rice?


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Hmmm, well that was easy! [:I] I guess that would work just fine! Thanks!!!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Real ones would be more fun! How about trying meal worms from your local pet shop? That would REALLY creep people out!!!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I like Spooky's idea but if you want to make just a few either use white rice(already mentioned)OR use small bits of clay(preferablly WHITE)or white constuction paper and just pain stakingly make them into tiny maggots!

rod spain


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I say use real maggots. add soem chicken skin around and in the arm and we got ourselves a tastey treat...

All is done


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey use this jello head and add some rice to eat









They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2956090902&category=31747

When I was looking for props I thought these might be cool.
You can probably get them at a party store.

Also I bouht some slugs and stuck them on my tile walls outside, after a week they actually started to leave a "snail trail", pretty sick.

I'll be lurking for you.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

OMG! An artificial snail trail? Aren't the real ones bad enough?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*The Fright catolog has the glow maggots...it's funny--you get 144 of them...for those of you who don't know...that's a GROSS! LOL*

http://www.frightcatalog.com/fcat/product_more_info.asp?PID=TSA1382

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And any you don't use in your party can be creatively dropped in your food at Denny's. Then you can show it to everyone, especially the waitress and the manager and then leave indignatly, refusing to pay the bill for food with glowing maggots in it! Always a great way to snake out of paying for a meal.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey dave, if you like free stuff, here's an easy way to get free drinks. Next time you go out with a female friend arrange ahead of time that you will propose to her. Then within eyesite of the host get down on one knee and do it. I used to get free drinks like this all of the time. From the establishment and from patrons that were sitting near by.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

WoooooooWHoooooooo! What a great idea! I'm going to try that one for sure!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

If you have a male friend with you,don't get on your knees and PROPOSE!I don't care how many drinks you'll get!

rod spain


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, but she has to be willing to kiss you, lol. I used to do it with actress friends, they didn't mind getting into the role. Oh, and do it near the end of dinner, otherwise you have people interupting you to congradulate you.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

That is hilarious!!! Too bad I live in a small town, where everyone already knows my wife and I. I can hear the rumors already...

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------

